# Where is FishAreFriends?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Haven't seen the guy in ages..that punk! :lol:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I think he decided that he's too good to play with us on FF. (Just kidding! LOL) Is he ever on CF anymore?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL yea i am just messin, wanted him to feel special since someone posted about Hail_sniper,....he's in CF all the time, usually everyday i catch him in there..i work with him sending fish out..and vice versa..works out good. He just got a impressive colony of ngara flametails.


----------

